# Bought a hawk



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wen't ta the Big Island rondevous today. Been wantin a hawk so shopped around today an bought one. It's hand forged an a decent weight with a good handle.

Needs ta be sharpened better an the handle needs sandin an a finish. Nice feel in the hand. Sorted through a whole pile of em ta find the one I wanted. Feller said I knew what I was wantin an most folk just take the one off the top a the pile.


Also bought some nice heavy leather to make a cover/belt hanger for it.

Will work on it an post up some pics.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Hawks are cool.. I always like that small Hudson bay ax that look like a hawk on steroids. but they are a bit heaver then a Hawk... which I don't see as a problem.. I bought a combat hawk, patterned after the so called special forces Viet Nam hawk.. razor sharp but too thin in the edge for more then a combat killing tool..

Snow and Nealley Kindling Axe, 97262 - Ben Meadows


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

reading the title I first thought...










:lolsmash:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Me too.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Ha, and myself as well!

Backwoodsman magazine just recently had an article on how to make a belt sheath for a hand axe/tomahawk, in case you'd like a pattern. I believe it was two issues ago?


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

And myself as well. DD had a red tailed young'un last week, injured. It died.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a pic a the new hawk. Started sharpenin it some, gonna take a nice edge.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Want a better one?

I sell mine for 35$ no handle.

I use leaf spring from trucks etc.

but on the up side,that one will stand some abuse,I use boiler plate for my "weekend warrior" blades too.it'll never break!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Yawl crack me up..anybody named " OldCootHillbilly" would never mean a feathered hawk..he might eat one but ....*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't bad with some taters!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

ROFLOL, I thought you bought a bird (hawk), too! I figured if he didn't hunt for you, you could always eat him.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't bad with some taters!


Hell Coot.." Almost Anything" is better with spuds!!...but I'll tell ya fer free...Monkey sux and nothing can make it better!..


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Meeee TOOOOOO See My Avatar <--------



The_Blob said:


> reading the title I first thought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't bad with some taters!


It's the taters what makes the meal!

(I thought bird at first, too, 'cause I call that thing in the picture a hatchet! )


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I like tomahawks, and I have some. Great fun to throw. But for overall usefullness, I think I'll have to go with a hatchet. Sometimes you need to hammer things, sometimes chop things.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I have half hatchets (with the hammer head) an they are the most usefull all around tool.

I sharpened up the new hawk an took it with me inta the woods this past weekend ta harvest some walkin staff blanks an punk wood. It did really well with all the tasks I asked a it. Now it wouldn't work real well fer hammerin, but then again it wasn't designed to either. I got it cause I like em an were gettin inta the mountain man thing so it will be correct fer that.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Magus said:


> Want a better one?
> 
> I sell mine for 35$ no handle.
> 
> ...


Do you have pics and how much to ship?


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've got one of these Competition Throwing Hawk Gallery
, my dad traded some tanned beaver hides for it.

It throws incredibly well.

There's just no comparison between one of these and a regular run of the mill 'hawk.

As far as for actual prepper use though I have a 14 inch fiskars hatchet much lighter with it's plastic handle.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Over the past year I have purchased four or five hawks made by Cold Steel and embellished them with file work, patina or browning, and staining the handle. I gave these away to friends.

Here is a "before" and "after" view.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is a hawk I did for a friend whose son was KIA in Iraq back in '09.










The pins are recessed into the handle, and I wrapped the handle with desert camo paracord.

This hawk looked like a pipe hawk, but the bowl is actually a pall that can be used for hammering. Forged head (Tiawan). Not bad for the price - $30


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Here is a hawk I did for a friend whose son was KIA in Iraq back in '09.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful tribute to a Fallen Warrior.

This old vet thanks you.

Dan


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

cajunmeadows said:


> Do you have pics and how much to ship?


I'll look.no camera right now.

Nice job on those grips,I do something similar on my combat canes.how well stuck are those pins?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Magus said:


> I'll look.no camera right now.
> 
> Nice job on those grips,I do something similar on my combat canes.how well stuck are those pins?


I used epoxy. Since they are ornamental rather than functional, they should hold.

I did add an eagle feather and talon (faux) after the photo was taken.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't bad with some taters!


Guess you got your daily supply of iron too.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

What type of hawk makes a good throwing hawk? Log Cabin Store & Dixie Gun Works have several different varieties.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> I used epoxy. Since they are ornamental rather than functional, they should hold.
> 
> I did add an eagle feather and talon (faux) after the photo was taken.


ever try gorilla glue? you couldn't pry it off after a week!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Magus said:


> ever try gorilla glue? you couldn't pry it off after a week!


No, never tried it, but I have picked it up in the store and took a look. In fact, it was in the running to affix the pins.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Not trying to take any business from Magus, But Pathfinder Schools offer a very fine looking hawk forged in the USA, but the price is steep - about $100.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh,I'm trying to retire,but I still have metal left.


----------

